# NYT:Tea Party Is Dead



## basquebromance (Feb 10, 2018)

let's revive it!

For Republicans, the Tea Party Is Over


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2018)

SO, the New York Times sees a collapse of a movement focused on dealing with our financial death spiral and they don't spend a single drop of ink on discussing the actual issue.

Historians, if there are any in the future, will find that very telling about an once great nation.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> SO, the New York Times sees a collapse of a movement focused on dealing with our financial death spiral and they don't spend a single drop of ink on discussing the actual issue.
> 
> Historians, if there are any in the future, will find that very telling about an once great nation.


https://nypost.com/2018/02/15/the-tea-party-is-dead-its-the-covfefe-party-now/


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SO, the New York Times sees a collapse of a movement focused on dealing with our financial death spiral and they don't spend a single drop of ink on discussing the actual issue.
> ...




I guess better late than never.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 24, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> let's revive it!
> 
> For Republicans, the Tea Party Is Over



Good luck with that - now that the Muslim Marxist from Kenya (the black dude) is gone and Trump is adding 3 trillion to the deficit, they've faded into the woodwork and just don't care anymore.

When Dems take back the House and White House - the baggers, birthers & blowhards'll crawl out from under their rocks again - SOCIALISM!


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > let's revive it!
> ...




It amazes me that lefties can in one sentence race bait with the idea that the opposition from the right against Obama was based on him being "the black dude"

and in the very next sentence predict that the same opposition to the next dem president regardless of race.


Dr love, could you edit your post and replace your period with a comma? 


It would be funnier if you did that in the very same sentence.



Your ability to hold contradictory ideas and believe both of them, is absolutely incredible.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Nah, I'm happy with my post as is. If you didn't grasp that a large part of the Tea Party's initial success involved racism (see Birtherism) then you weren't paying attention in the slightest. 

The next iteration of the TP when D's take things back over probably won't involve Birtherism (unless of course Kamala Harris or Cory Booker is our candidate ;-) but it will involve the debt once again, taxes, and a whole bunch of blowhards. And of course, if we put up a woman it will most certainly involve sexism. 

It's who the Republican Party is at present sadly. You're not conservatives any more, your "Trumpists" who have all sold their souls. Sad


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




I'm sorry that you won't combine the two sentences into one, but the absurdity of your position is still just as absurd.

Your additional race baiting is noted. 


Pretty much the same incredible contradictory thinking, you clearly state that you expect the same resistance to any democratic president, regardless of gender or race, but still insist that there is racism or sexism in the motivation if the dem in question is a woman or a minority.


Lets do some more.

So, you see racism when a white republican opposes a black democrat.


Soooo, do you see racism when a black democrat opposes a white republican?



I know that answer, I just want to see you post it.


If you explain the difference, please try to do it in one sentence. As a favor?PLEASE?!!!!!


----------



## DrLove (Feb 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> I'm sorry that you won't combine the two sentences into one, but the absurdity of your position is still just as absurd.
> Your additional race baiting is noted.
> Pretty much the same incredible contradictory thinking, you clearly state that you expect the same resistance to any democratic president, regardless of gender or race, but still insist that there is racism or sexism in the motivation if the dem in question is a woman or a minority.
> Lets do some more.
> ...



Pointing out racism is not _"race baiting" _- Up your game Trumpist!


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry that you won't combine the two sentences into one, but the absurdity of your position is still just as absurd.
> ...




Falsely accusing your enemies of racism is race baiting, and you are certainly that.


I asked you a question, fairly simple and an obvious one in light of your ability to read minds of people who opposed Obama, ie knowing that they were racist even though they would have opposed any other dem president too, 


Is it racist for a black dem to oppose a white republican?


----------



## DrLove (Feb 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> Falsely accusing your enemies of racism is race baiting, and you are certainly that.
> I asked you a question, fairly simple and an obvious one in light of your ability to read minds of people who opposed Obama, ie knowing that they were racist even though they would have opposed any other dem president too,
> Is it racist for a black dem to oppose a white republican?



Question Double Space Boy - Are these signs not racist? 
If your answer is no - then there is no point to further debate on the topic.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Falsely accusing your enemies of racism is race baiting, and you are certainly that.
> ...




You smeared a whole movement based on a few memes that for all we know could be the work of one lefty trying to discredit the movement.


That is you failing.


NOw answer my question.


Is it racist for a black dem to oppose a white republican president and if not, why not since the reverse is racist?


----------



## DrLove (Feb 25, 2018)

Correll said:


> You smeared a whole movement based on a few memes that for all we know could be the work of one lefty trying to discredit the movement.
> That is you failing.
> NOw answer my question.
> Is it racist for a black dem to oppose a white republican president and if not, why not since the reverse is racist?



A "few" memes (SIGNS actually) Please, there were thousands just like them.
Don't attempt to dodge by suggesting they were photoshopped or made by "one lefty". What tripe
I've not seen any "black Dems" with signs like that.
We're done here .. you're a loon


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You smeared a whole movement based on a few memes that for all we know could be the work of one lefty trying to discredit the movement.
> ...




Let's pretend that I googled a couple dozen of them for you from lefties, and move on.

IS IT RACIST FOR A BLACK DEM TO OPPOSE A WHITE REPUBLICAN PRESIDENT, AND IF NOT, WHY NOT SINCE THE REVERSE IS TRUE, ACCORDING TO YOU?


----------



## xyz (Mar 4, 2018)

There's no point in having a radical wing of a party when it has already occupied a place in the mainstream of the party.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone who advocates for fiscal responsibility in government is a birther and a racist.

Signed,  

The Loving Left


----------



## badbob85037 (Apr 19, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> let's revive it!
> 
> For Republicans, the Tea Party Is Over


They just went underground with their religion and guns.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2022)

badbob85037 said:


> They just went underground with their religion and guns.




Jeeze, and libs wonder why we consider them to be bigots against Christians.


----------

